
Gates Foundation research can’t be published in top journals - zdw
http://-t-be-published-in-top-journals-1.21299
======
araxhiel
The link is broken (or, actually, incorrect), the correct link is the
following:

[http://www.nature.com/news/gates-foundation-research-can-
t-b...](http://www.nature.com/news/gates-foundation-research-can-t-be-
published-in-top-journals-1.21299)

------
grzm
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13404978](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13404978)

